# compatible shrimp for reef setup



## beaux (Jan 18, 2011)

i had a coral banded shrimp and 2 cleaner shrimp in it for a long time. the cleaners passed a while back and my cbs got eaten by a huge anemone i had. all anems r gone now so when my little alge problem gets sorted out i will be restocking the tank. i want another cbs, and some of those blood shrimp the ones with the white polkadots would be very cool. what would be different to add into this mix? thanks!
Beaux


----------

